# Router tables



## joeyt66 (Sep 9, 2007)

Hi all great site here. I plan on using this a lot. My question is i bought a router a few months ago for a job. Im now looking at buying a table for the router. It is a Skil 2-1/4 HP Router Combo Kit with Sightlight Model: 1825
Do i have to buy a Skil brand table. If not what are some other tables to look for seen today at home depot they had a porter cable table on for $100
Is this a good router. Just starting into this hobby and am a total newbie. thanks


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

*W e l c o m e . . A b o a r d !!​*


----------



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

Joey,
Welcome. You are at the right site. Read through some of the threads and you will find many, many ideas and pictures as well as suggestions on building or buying your own table. In all likelihood, there will many responses that will point you to Oak- Park which is real close to the administration of this site. You will find lots of very skilled hobbyists willing to help. -Derek


----------



## stutsmd (Sep 3, 2007)

If you buy a router table you are stuck with what someone else thinks you need. Read through the various posts on this and other sites regarding tables and decide what you need or want for yourself and build or modify whatever version you find most usefuk.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Welcome to the Router Forums. To answer your questions no you don't have to buy a Skil router table. You can build a top and a router table but I sense you don't want to take on making a router table top. For a little more than 100. you can buy a nice laminate top with a router plate that you can lift out. Look at Rockler.com for an example. The Oak Park table top is a real nice one as well and is one of the most versatile around.. simple but effective. A router cabinet for whatever table top you get is as easy as a box screwed together. Any of these will give be much more versatile. Hope this helps:
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=894
http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=BYOT--
http://www.woodpeck.com/routertopsmain.html
Corey


----------



## oldnewbie (Sep 18, 2006)

Joey, before you do anything, I suggest you look in the router forums.com/blogs, (at the top of the page, and under updated blogs, 'sawdust dream' written by Mike. Lots of great, helpful info there, and will give you a lot of insite as to what you want for your own table. It was a tremendous help to me, as was Mike himself. Check it out. Well worth your time. 

Neal


----------

